# [RISOLTO]ImportError No module named pyexpat

## mattylux

salve

ho un problema durante l'aggiornamento mi si blocca nella compilazione di  chromium 

 dandomi

```
   [ebuild     U  ] www-client/chromium-21.0.1180.89 [19.0.1084.52] USE="cups kerberos -bindist -custom-cflags -gnome -gnome-keyring (-pulseaudio) (-selinux) -test" LINGUAS="it -am -ar -bg -bn -ca -cs -da -de -el -en_GB -es -es_LA -et -fa -fi -fil -fr -gu -he -hi -hr -hu -id -ja -kn -ko -lt -lv -ml -mr -ms -nb -nl -pl -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro -ru -sk -sl -sr -sv -sw -ta -te -th -tr -uk -vi -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 upgrade), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] yes

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) www-client/chromium-21.0.1180.89

 * chromium-21.0.1180.89.tar.bz2 SHA256 SHA512 size ;-) ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     3.3.8-gentoo

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * bindist disabled: Resulting binaries may not be legal to re-distribute.

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking chromium-21.0.1180.89.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-21.0.1180.89/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-21.0.1180.89/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-21.0.1180.89/work/chromium-21.0.1180.89 ...

 * Applying chromium-ppapi-r0.patch ...                                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * Applying chromium-bison-2.6-r0.patch ...                                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * V8 version: bundled - 3.11.10.20; installed - 3.11.10.20

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-21.0.1180.89/work/chromium-21.0.1180.89 ...

build/gyp_chromium --depth=. -Ddisable_sse2=1 -Dlinux_use_tcmalloc=0 -Ddisable_glibc=1 -Dflapper_version_h_file=/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-21.0.1180.89/temp/flapper_version.h -Duse_system_bzip2=1 -Duse_system_flac=1 -Duse_system_icu=1 -Duse_system_libevent=1 -Duse_system_libjpeg=1 -Duse_system_libpng=1 -Duse_system_libusb=1 -Duse_system_libwebp=1 -Duse_system_libxml=1 -Duse_system_speex=1 -Duse_system_v8=1 -Duse_system_xdg_utils=1 -Duse_system_yasm=1 -Duse_system_zlib=1 -Duse_cups=1 -Duse_gconf=0 -Duse_gnome_keyring=0 -Dlinux_link_gnome_keyring=0 -Duse_kerberos=1 -Duse_pulseaudio=0 -Dselinux=0 -Dlinux_link_gsettings=1 -Dlinux_sandbox_path=/usr/lib/chromium-browser/chrome_sandbox -Dlinux_sandbox_chrome_path=/usr/lib/chromium-browser/chrome -Dlinux_use_gold_binary=0 -Dlinux_use_gold_flags=0 -Dproprietary_codecs=1 -Dffmpeg_branding=Chrome -Dtarget_arch=ia32 -Dwerror=

Updating projects from gyp files...

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "build/gyp_chromium", line 173, in <module>

    sys.exit(gyp.main(args))

  File "/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-21.0.1180.89/work/chromium-21.0.1180.89/tools/gyp/pylib/gyp/__init__.py", line 471, in main

    options.circular_check)

  File "/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-21.0.1180.89/work/chromium-21.0.1180.89/tools/gyp/pylib/gyp/__init__.py", line 111, in Load

    depth, generator_input_info, check, circular_check)

  File "/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-21.0.1180.89/work/chromium-21.0.1180.89/tools/gyp/pylib/gyp/input.py", line 2378, in Load

    depth, check)

  File "/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-21.0.1180.89/work/chromium-21.0.1180.89/tools/gyp/pylib/gyp/input.py", line 430, in LoadTargetBuildFile

    includes, depth, check)

  File "/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-21.0.1180.89/work/chromium-21.0.1180.89/tools/gyp/pylib/gyp/input.py", line 384, in LoadTargetBuildFile

    build_file_data, PHASE_EARLY, variables, build_file_path)

  File "/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-21.0.1180.89/work/chromium-21.0.1180.89/tools/gyp/pylib/gyp/input.py", line 1027, in ProcessVariablesAndConditionsInDict

    ProcessConditionsInDict(the_dict, phase, variables, build_file)

  File "/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-21.0.1180.89/work/chromium-21.0.1180.89/tools/gyp/pylib/gyp/input.py", line 904, in ProcessConditionsInDict

    variables, build_file)

  File "/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-21.0.1180.89/work/chromium-21.0.1180.89/tools/gyp/pylib/gyp/input.py", line 1053, in ProcessVariablesAndConditionsInDict

    build_file)

  File "/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-21.0.1180.89/work/chromium-21.0.1180.89/tools/gyp/pylib/gyp/input.py", line 1068, in ProcessVariablesAndConditionsInList

    ProcessVariablesAndConditionsInDict(item, phase, variables, build_file)

  File "/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-21.0.1180.89/work/chromium-21.0.1180.89/tools/gyp/pylib/gyp/input.py", line 1053, in ProcessVariablesAndConditionsInDict

    build_file)

  File "/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-21.0.1180.89/work/chromium-21.0.1180.89/tools/gyp/pylib/gyp/input.py", line 1068, in ProcessVariablesAndConditionsInList

    ProcessVariablesAndConditionsInDict(item, phase, variables, build_file)

  File "/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-21.0.1180.89/work/chromium-21.0.1180.89/tools/gyp/pylib/gyp/input.py", line 1053, in ProcessVariablesAndConditionsInDict

    build_file)

  File "/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-21.0.1180.89/work/chromium-21.0.1180.89/tools/gyp/pylib/gyp/input.py", line 1072, in ProcessVariablesAndConditionsInList

    expanded = ExpandVariables(item, phase, variables, build_file)

  File "/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-21.0.1180.89/work/chromium-21.0.1180.89/tools/gyp/pylib/gyp/input.py", line 690, in ExpandVariables

    py_module = __import__(parsed_contents[0])

  File "/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-21.0.1180.89/work/chromium-21.0.1180.89/tools/grit/grit_info.py", line 14, in <module>

    from grit import grd_reader

  File "/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-21.0.1180.89/work/chromium-21.0.1180.89/tools/grit/grit/grd_reader.py", line 16, in <module>

    from grit.node import mapping

  File "/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-21.0.1180.89/work/chromium-21.0.1180.89/tools/grit/grit/node/mapping.py", line 13, in <module>

    from grit.node import empty

  File "/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-21.0.1180.89/work/chromium-21.0.1180.89/tools/grit/grit/node/empty.py", line 12, in <module>

    from grit.node import structure

  File "/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-21.0.1180.89/work/chromium-21.0.1180.89/tools/grit/grit/node/structure.py", line 22, in <module>

    import grit.gather.policy_json

  File "/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-21.0.1180.89/work/chromium-21.0.1180.89/tools/grit/grit/gather/policy_json.py", line 16, in <module>

    from xml.parsers.expat import ExpatError

  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/xml/parsers/expat.py", line 4, in <module>

    from pyexpat import *

ImportError: No module named pyexpat while loading dependencies of build/all.gyp while trying to load build/all.gyp

 * ERROR: www-client/chromium-21.0.1180.89 failed (configure phase):

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  85:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 6368:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       egyp_chromium ${myconf} || die

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=www-client/chromium-21.0.1180.89'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=www-client/chromium-21.0.1180.89'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-21.0.1180.89/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-21.0.1180.89/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-21.0.1180.89/work/chromium-21.0.1180.89'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-21.0.1180.89/work/chromium-21.0.1180.89'

>>> Failed to emerge www-client/chromium-21.0.1180.89, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-21.0.1180.89/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package www-client/chromium-21.0.1180.89:

 * bindist disabled: Resulting binaries may not be legal to re-distribute.

 * ERROR: www-client/chromium-21.0.1180.89 failed (configure phase):

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  85:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 6368:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       egyp_chromium ${myconf} || die

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=www-client/chromium-21.0.1180.89'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=www-client/chromium-21.0.1180.89'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-21.0.1180.89/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-21.0.1180.89/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-21.0.1180.89/work/chromium-21.0.1180.89'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-21.0.1180.89/work/chromium-21.0.1180.89'
```

l'errore vero proprio sembra questo 

```
ImportError: No module named pyexpat while loading dependencies of build/all.gyp while trying to load build/all.gyp

 * ERROR: www-client/chromium-21.0.1180.89 failed (configure phase):

 *  (no error message)
```

ho provato a guardare un po in giro subito mi ha fatto pensare pyxml  ma continua a darmi sempre lo stesso errore

la mia versionre di python e la seguente

ho anche fatto python-updater

```
[U] dev-lang/python

     Available versions:  

        (2.5)   2.5.4-r4

        (2.6)   2.6.6-r2 ~2.6.7-r2 2.6.8

        (2.7)   2.7.2-r3 ~2.7.3 2.7.3-r1 2.7.3-r2

        (3.1)   3.1.4-r3 ~3.1.4-r4 3.1.5

        (3.2)   3.2.2 ~3.2.2-r1 3.2.3 ~3.2.3-r1

        {{-berkdb build doc elibc_uclibc examples gdbm ipv6 +ncurses +readline sqlite +ssl +threads tk +wide-unicode wininst +xml}}

     Installed versions:  2.7.3-r2(2.7)(18:30:09 09/14/12)(build gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline ssl threads wide-unicode xml -berkdb -doc -elibc_uclibc -examples -sqlite -tk -wininst) 3.1.4-r3(3.1)(01:57:19 12/14/11)(gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline ssl threads wide-unicode xml -build -doc -elibc_uclibc -examples -sqlite -tk -wininst) 3.2.3(3.2)(22:11:46 09/15/12)(build gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline ssl threads wide-unicode xml -doc -elibc_uclibc -examples -sqlite -tk -wininst)

     Homepage:            http://www.python.org/

     Description:         Python is an interpreted, interactive, object-oriented programming language.

```

e questo e il mio eselect python list

```

eselect python list

Available Python interpreters:

  [1]   python2.7

  [2]   python3.1

  [3]   python3.2 *
```

tutto senza nessun risultato spero che potete aiutarmi

----------

## ago

hai provato anche a ricompilare python?

----------

## mattylux

si diverse volte anche ho provato a ricompilarlo 

ma senza nessun risultato anche con networkmanager 

questo

```

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/g-ir-scanner", line 44, in <module>

    from giscanner.scannermain import scanner_main

  File "/usr/lib/gobject-introspection/giscanner/scannermain.py", line 34, in <module>

    from giscanner.dumper import compile_introspection_binary

  File "/usr/lib/gobject-introspection/giscanner/dumper.py", line 28, in <module>

    from .gdumpparser import IntrospectionBinary

  File "/usr/lib/gobject-introspection/giscanner/gdumpparser.py", line 26, in <module>

    from xml.etree.cElementTree import parse

  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/xml/etree/cElementTree.py", line 3, in <module>

    from _elementtree import *

ImportError: No module named _elementtree

make[4]: *** [NetworkManager-1.0.gir] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.4.0-r6/work/NetworkManager-0.9.4.0/libnm-util'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.4.0-r6/work/NetworkManager-0.9.4.0/libnm-util'

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.4.0-r6/work/NetworkManager-0.9.4.0/libnm-util'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.4.0-r6/work/NetworkManager-0.9.4.0'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * ERROR: net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.4.0-r6 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.4.0-r6'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.4.0-r6'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.4.0-r6/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.4.0-r6/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.4.0-r6/work/NetworkManager-0.9.4.0'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.4.0-r6/work/NetworkManager-0.9.4.0'

>>> Failed to emerge net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.4.0-r6, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.4.0-r6/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.4.0-r6:

 * ERROR: net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.4.0-r6 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.4.0-r6'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.4.0-r6'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.4.0-r6/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.4.0-r6/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.4.0-r6/work/NetworkManager-0.9.4.0'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.4.0-r6/work/NetworkManager-0.9.4.0'
```

----------

## Onip

```
$ qfile /usr/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/pyexpat.so

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/pyexpat.so)
```

prova a ricompilare python attivando la use xml (expat è una libreria per trattare xml).

----------

## ago

 *Onip wrote:*   

> prova a ricompilare python attivando la use xml (expat è una libreria per trattare xml).

 

sembra attiva

----------

## mattylux

e gia attiva comunque riprovo a ricompilare 

```
[ebuild   R    ] dev-lang/python-3.2.3  USE="build gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline ssl threads (wide-unicode) xml -doc -examples -sqlite -tk -wininst" 0 kB
```

----------

## mattylux

sembra che manchi.. 

 *Quote:*   

> $ qfile /usr/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/pyexpat.so 
> 
> dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/pyexpat.so)

 

```
qfile /usr/lib/python3.2/lib-dynload/*

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python3.2/lib-dynload/_sha256.cpython-32.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python3.2/lib-dynload/_sha512.cpython-32.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python3.2/lib-dynload/math.cpython-32.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python3.2/lib-dynload/crypt.cpython-32.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python3.2/lib-dynload/time.cpython-32.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python3.2/lib-dynload/zlib.cpython-32.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python3.2/lib-dynload/grp.cpython-32.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python3.2/lib-dynload/_multiprocessing.cpython-32.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python3.2/lib-dynload/audioop.cpython-32.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python3.2/lib-dynload/_struct.cpython-32.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python3.2/lib-dynload/_lsprof.cpython-32.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python3.2/lib-dynload/_sha1.cpython-32.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python3.2/lib-dynload/_gdbm.cpython-32.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python3.2/lib-dynload/spwd.cpython-32.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python3.2/lib-dynload/_codecs_hk.cpython-32.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python3.2/lib-dynload/ossaudiodev.cpython-32.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python3.2/lib-dynload/_ctypes_test.cpython-32.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python3.2/lib-dynload/_codecs_kr.cpython-32.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python3.2/lib-dynload/resource.cpython-32.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python3.2/lib-dynload/_bisect.cpython-32.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python3.2/lib-dynload/_codecs_jp.cpython-32.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python3.2/lib-dynload/syslog.cpython-32.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python3.2/lib-dynload/nis.cpython-32.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python3.2/lib-dynload/parser.cpython-32.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python3.2/lib-dynload/_multibytecodec.cpython-32.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python3.2/lib-dynload/_pickle.cpython-32.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python3.2/lib-dynload/_md5.cpython-32.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python3.2/lib-dynload/_codecs_iso2022.cpython-32.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python3.2/lib-dynload/select.cpython-32.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python3.2/lib-dynload/_codecs_tw.cpython-32.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python3.2/lib-dynload/_random.cpython-32.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python3.2/lib-dynload/_heapq.cpython-32.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python3.2/lib-dynload/Python-3.2.3-py3.2.egg-info)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python3.2/lib-dynload/bz2.cpython-32.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python3.2/lib-dynload/array.cpython-32.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python3.2/lib-dynload/mmap.cpython-32.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python3.2/lib-dynload/_posixsubprocess.cpython-32.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python3.2/lib-dynload/atexit.cpython-32.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python3.2/lib-dynload/termios.cpython-32.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python3.2/lib-dynload/fcntl.cpython-32.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python3.2/lib-dynload/_testcapi.cpython-32.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python3.2/lib-dynload/binascii.cpython-32.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python3.2/lib-dynload/_socket.cpython-32.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python3.2/lib-dynload/unicodedata.cpython-32.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python3.2/lib-dynload/_csv.cpython-32.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python3.2/lib-dynload/_ctypes.cpython-32.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python3.2/lib-dynload/_dbm.cpython-32.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python3.2/lib-dynload/cmath.cpython-32.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python3.2/lib-dynload/_codecs_cn.cpython-32.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python3.2/lib-dynload/_json.cpython-32.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python3.2/lib-dynload/_datetime.cpython-32.so)
```

```
$ qfile /usr/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/*          

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/cPickle.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/_codecs_jp.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/_heapq.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/fcntl.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/_sha256.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/_multibytecodec.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/ossaudiodev.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/datetime.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/nis.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/_sha512.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/_collections.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/_codecs_hk.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/dl.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/_random.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/_functools.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/_socket.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/syslog.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/crypt.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/_sha.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/binascii.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/array.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/_lsprof.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/unicodedata.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/_codecs_iso2022.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/mmap.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/bz2.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/_multiprocessing.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/grp.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/_codecs_cn.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/_json.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/operator.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/_ctypes.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/termios.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/future_builtins.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/linuxaudiodev.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/_codecs_tw.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/_locale.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/select.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/_md5.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/Python-2.7.3-py2.7.egg-info)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/spwd.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/parser.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/_struct.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/math.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/resource.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/zlib.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/time.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/_csv.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/_codecs_kr.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/_bisect.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/cStringIO.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/_testcapi.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/_ctypes_test.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/itertools.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/audioop.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/imageop.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/cmath.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/_io.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/_hotshot.so)

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/strop.so)
```

----------

## mattylux

ragazzi   :Smile:   chromium a ripreso a compilare,   ho ricompilato python , e pyxml adesso sembra che vada aspetto prima di cantare vittoria netowrkmanager fa ancora  un po di capricci 

(comunque mi e tutto moooolto strano)..  ieri sono davvero impazzito  :Shocked: 

vi faccio sapere entro sera  prima di chiudere il treed.

grazie..

----------

## mattylux

chromium sono riuscito a compilarlo finalmente invece networkmanager persiste con l'errore

```
   File "/usr/bin/g-ir-scanner", line 44, in <module>

    from giscanner.scannermain import scanner_main

  File "/usr/lib/gobject-introspection/giscanner/scannermain.py", line 34, in <module>

    from giscanner.dumper import compile_introspection_binary

  File "/usr/lib/gobject-introspection/giscanner/dumper.py", line 28, in <module>

    from .gdumpparser import IntrospectionBinary

  File "/usr/lib/gobject-introspection/giscanner/gdumpparser.py", line 26, in <module>

    from xml.etree.cElementTree import parse

  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/xml/etree/cElementTree.py", line 3, in <module>

    from _elementtree import *

ImportError: No module named _elementtree

make[4]: *** [NetworkManager-1.0.gir] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.4.0-r6/work/NetworkManager-0.9.4.0/libnm-util'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.4.0-r6/work/NetworkManager-0.9.4.0/libnm-util'

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.4.0-r6/work/NetworkManager-0.9.4.0/libnm-util'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.4.0-r6/work/NetworkManager-0.9.4.0'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * ERROR: net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.4.0-r6 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.4.0-r6'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.4.0-r6'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.4.0-r6/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.4.0-r6/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.4.0-r6/work/NetworkManager-0.9.4.0'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.4.0-r6/work/NetworkManager-0.9.4.0'
```

ho provato anche a ricompilare  emerge elementtree ma senza nessun risultato  :Sad: 

----------

## ago

/usr/lib/python2.7/xml/etree/cElementTree.py è in python. Per me hai qualcosa di rotto in seguito a qualche casino combinato. Errori di questo tipo non ne ho mai visti, prova a postare emerge --info

----------

## mattylux

ecco  mi sa anche me forse e build  su make.conf attivata che il problema 

```
 emerge --info

Portage 2.1.11.9 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.5.4, glibc-2.15-r2, 3.0.6-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.0.6-gentoo-i686-Genuine_Intel-R-_CPU_T2130_@_1.86GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 12 Sep 2012 10:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p37

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r2, 3.1.5, 3.2.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.8-r3

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.27.1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.8.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.4

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r3

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r2

Repositories: gentoo desktop-effects kde

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/desktop-effects /var/lib/layman/kde"

SYNC="rsync://rsync3.us.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa berkdb bluetooth branding build bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli compiz-fusion consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dhcpcd djvu dri dts dvd dvdr emboss emerald encode exif expat facebook fam fbcondecor ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gallium gdbm gif git gpm gtk handbook iconv ipv6 jabbercontactnotes java jce jpeg kde kerberos kipi lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg msn mudflap ncurses networkmanager nls nptl nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl phonon plasma png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 readline sdl semantic-desktop session source spell sse ssl startup-notification static-libs subversion svg tcpd texteffect theora tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis winbind wxwidgets x264 x86 xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="it" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_2 python2_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON
```

----------

## mattylux

sono stato quasi due mesi senza aggiornare gentoo  :Evil or Very Mad:   voglio tentare con un bel emerge -e system. per ri otteimizzare un po tutto e dovrebbe risolvermi anche il problema.. spero 

 mi ero comunque trovato una bella quantità industriale..  di  pacchetti da ricompilare, durante l'aggiornamento con il passaggio di kde 4.8.4 alla 4.9.1. etc.

vedremo..

----------

## mattylux

nulla da fare anche con emerge -e system si e bloccato allo stesso errore ho anche riprovato nuovamente python-updater 

ma tutto inutilmente 

sempre questo maledetto errore..

```

   from _elementtree import *

ImportError: No module named _elementtree

make[4]: *** [NetworkManager-1.0.gir] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.4.0-r6/work/NetworkManager-0.9.4.0/libnm-util'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.4.0-r6/work/NetworkManager-0.9.4.0/libnm-util'

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.4.0-r6/work/NetworkManager-0.9.4.0/libnm-util'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.4.0-r6/work/NetworkManager-0.9.4.0'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * ERROR: net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.4.0-r6 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed
```

ho anche lanciato emerge -pv --depclean per rimuovere quello che non serve..

 spero di un vostro buon consciglio come sempre..

----------

## Onip

```
# revdep-rebuild -i -- -av
```

  :Question: 

----------

## mattylux

Risolto ragazzi    :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   avevo delle use che non adavano bene  esempio -build attiva allora lo disattivata ricompilato python e tutto e sistemato

finalmenete gentoo e tornata a dovere.. 

grazie comunque..

```

$ qfile /usr/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/_elementtree.so 

dev-lang/python (/usr/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/_elementtree.so)
```

metto risolto  :Smile: 

----------

